# Tivo Edge label removal



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I did it, NO damage, and still sticky. Am storing it on the backing of a shipping label, should keep it nice and sticky, ready to reapply if need be. I used a hairdryer, start on one side (not top or bottom). Get it started, then start peeling slowly, moving the dryer as you go. Pretty much perfect.


----------

